# Such a Surprise!!



## Rebbetzin (Oct 23, 2011)

Last night my daughter invited me on a visit to Prince Edward Island next summer!! I am soooooooo excited!!

Here is where we plan to stay.

http://www.kindredspirits.ca/


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow, very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh how funny, I just picked up the whole set of Anne of Green Gables books today at a book sale.  I've always wanted to go to PEI. You'll have to take LOTS of pictures


----------



## elevan (Oct 23, 2011)

Sounds like a lot of fun!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 24, 2011)

What a nice surprise from your daughter.  Something to look forward to next summer.


----------

